# baiting for squirrels



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Can you bait for squirrels for small game season? 

Such as putting out black walnuts by the trees or the area you want them to get into? 
I dont think deer would eat them so no worry about baiting for deer..


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

Feeding the squirrels? I don't think there is a issue with it. 
My neighbor does it and then pops them with a Gamo air rifle:lol: Urban hunters.....

In al seriousness i don't think it says anything about the subject in the rules.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well, i always make it a practice to carry three or four cobs of corn when i go out. as i walk the trail i will place them in a spot that would be a safe shot on my way back.
now honestly i will only pick up one or two extra squirrels per year this way. probably not relly worth the effort other then it does give the squirrels a teat when they eventualy find it.

as for baiting by a tree or something. it would have to be done on a daily basis for them to return to it with any predictability.
if they find it on a random basis,,,well,,, you would see them out anyway.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

My Wife accused me of baiting them she said I walked in the woods and acted like a nut !:yikes:
Back when we baited the deer it was common to see a corn cob off the pile run through the woods but now they hang in the woods with the acorns .


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

pre baited spots. all thru the woods I hunt, god planted oaks hickorys and wallnut trees. I just go hunt there.its so simple even I can do it.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Just hang up a bird feeder, they will find it and empty it.


----------



## mak (Apr 19, 2009)

UNCLE AL said:


> Just hang up a bird feeder, they will find it and empty it.


I had 12 out in my yard raiding the feeder the other day.

Out where I have my treestand there are a good number of them but I won't bother them until after I'm done deer hunting.


----------

